# Help Black Moor Nibbled



## Kelly84 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi all, i have a black moor amongst my fish & the poor little thing has been nibbled at by my baby fintail. I only noticed it last night & i've now separated it into its own tank! I was just wondering if i can do anything else to make sure it will get better? I have read that it's eyes can heal but they won't be the same or it can go blind. I'm really upset as the Aquarium shop i got them from said putting the baby fintail in with them would be ok.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I have a panda moor in with a loach and a chocolate fantail they are fine atm. Eeeeek hope that dont happen to my baby.


----------



## Kelly84 (Jul 14, 2008)

yeah i hope so too! My B M was fine with the bigger fantail i got as well as the comet i also have...


----------



## Kelly84 (Jul 14, 2008)

ok people am in need of serious help now, my Black Moor looks like its about to die & i now think it isn't down to the little fintail. Even the baby fintails tail is looking a bit raggy!!!


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

Can you get pictures??? It's really hard to diagnose the problem without being able to see exactly what's going on 

What other fish are in the tank?


----------



## Kelly84 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry, have just sorted some pics out... the black moor has just died


----------



## Kelly84 (Jul 14, 2008)

sorry its not clear










its eyes










My baby fintail with the same kind of raggy tail

I had five altogether, a comet, a baby sucker, black moor, a whitish fintail & a baby fintail


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear that 

Ok, how big is your tank and how long has it been set it for? Did you cycle it first? Sorry for the questions I'm just trying to figure out the cause x


----------



## Kelly84 (Jul 14, 2008)

Its 2ft fluval tank, I've had the tank for 3 weeks & everything was fine. No i didn't cycle it, i honestly didn't know what that was till i came on here today!


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

To be honest I think that's your problem then  Goldfish produce an insane amount of waste (and also grow very large), I suspect they've got finrot due to too much ammonia, nitrite and nitrate within the water 

It's absolutely vital you buy a test kit (the liquid reagent one not the dipsticks. The test you buy needs to contain tests for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH at a minimum) and test the water, at least you'll then know what you're dealing with. 50% water changes a day are gonna have to happen too, you need to dilute the toxins as much as possible - do you use dechlorinator?

Do you have any friends/family with a tank? Getting some used filter media off them will seriously speed up your cycle. I wish I lived nearer as I'd be more than happy to help you out, just can't get to you


----------



## Kelly84 (Jul 14, 2008)

before i got the bigger tank i just had the three big ones & they was fine, then i buy the little one & poof i have a dead fish. To be honest i didn't really think about looking at every way & means to look after them, just did the basics. I always clean my tank every week or so anyway. I have something called Tap that i put into the tank every time i clean it & i have to leave it for half an hour.

Where can i get the test & what is filter media?


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

The thing called Tap, what does it say it does on the bottle? I've got a feeling that is dechlorinator but just want to check!

You can tests from pet shops who sell fish. I use the Nutrafin Mini Master test kit which works great but there are others on the market which are just as good.

Filter media is the sponge/stuff that goes inside your filter. Basically what happens is that it collects good bacteria which breaks down ammonia (highly toxic) into nitrite (quite toxic), other bacteria then grows which breaks down nitrite into nitrate (slightly toxic but most fish can cope with levels upto 50ppm without problems. Regular water changes will stop this being a problem.

There is a possibility the little one may have been carrying parasites or something but having said that you might have just overloaded the filter too much (more than likely seen as the set-up is so new) and the stress has caused a disease


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

we had a black moor which had its eye pecked out.
it lived to be 15yrs old.


----------



## Kelly84 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lego said:


> The thing called Tap, what does it say it does on the bottle? I've got a feeling that is dechlorinator but just want to check!
> 
> You can tests from pet shops who sell fish. I use the Nutrafin Mini Master test kit which works great but there are others on the market which are just as good.
> 
> ...


 
ok it is called Gold Tap safe, on the box it says that using it makes tap water safe for use in goldfish homes, so i guess it is dechlorinator. I have that filter media inside my filter, there are also these little balck things that sit inside it!! I have had the same filter for a long time about 8 months or so.

See they big fish were ok until the little one got put in. It hid behind a plant at first.


----------



## Kelly84 (Jul 14, 2008)

mariekni said:


> we had a black moor which had its eye pecked out.
> it lived to be 15yrs old.


I knew they were delicate fish but i didn't realise how much, i was hoping that it would live but i guess it was too much for it.


----------

